# Buying a car New/Used and Tax



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

I have heard that buying a new car you have to pay 23% tax ontop of the listed price.

Do you also have to pay 23% tax ontop of the listed price if you purchase a used car?

Is this information even accurate?

Thanks for info.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

As a general rule, used cars do not attract iva.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Pgmills said:


> As a general rule, used cars do not attract iva.


Ok thank you and on new cars is 23% tax ontop of the listed price correct?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Usually dealers advertise the gross price.


----------

